# Tai Chi, Meditation And Green



## nomoretrouble (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone on here practice tai chi? If so id be curious to see how your meditation goes on green. I just tried some chi cultivation after smoking some decent sativa last night and for the first time i was able to feel the turbine sensation that is supposed to signify your chi growing. Anybody know what im talking about?


----------



## mondaypurple (Sep 4, 2007)

If I were my teacher, I'd say 'save that for after taiji'. Personally, I do my gongfu then get lit after I've cooled down, then do my taiji. I think it gives you a lot of false qi sensations mostly because it slows your energy flow and breathing...which _is_ your qi or chi. As far as meditation goes, you should never be intoxicated when you still meditate, it's like using a crutch for walking. Surprisingly, though, I learn a lot of new techniques much much easier when I'm a bit high.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 18, 2007)

> As far as meditation goes, you should never be intoxicated when you still meditate, it's like using a crutch for walking...


I use a cane for walking. It's not _"wrong"_.

I use Cannabis and other entheogens during meditation and spiritual exercise. It's not _"wrong."_



Follow Your Bliss.


----------



## colonel cronic (Sep 19, 2007)

yah i totaly know what ur talking a bout i smoke and meditate to grow my chi i've practiced thi chi for 3 years now


----------



## SandyspringsDirect (Aug 19, 2008)

Soft, internal martial arts are the shit 

I do Iron Shirt Chi Kung, somewhat similar to tai chi, all the time when I am high.

I find the highness (dont get me started on shroomness) really helps me tune in to subtle and not-so-subtle bodily messages/sensations.

I take my first proper tai chi class tommorow


----------



## dhamma (Aug 19, 2008)

I've practiced taijiquan for a long time. I wouldn't mix the two. It wouldn't hurt to try, but if you do it all the time, you might miss out on the benefits of taijiquan.

After practice you may feel really energized and some people have trouble sleeping afterward. I sometimes have a beer, I suppose weed might fill the same purpose.


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 19, 2008)

Tai Chi Chuan and growing are the only two important things there are, growing anything that is.

I do Yang and Chen plus Pa Kua, and some Shing Yi. trained Iron Shirt (nothing like Tai Chi at all for f*ck sakes)

I won a north american heavy weight title for grappling while on shrooms

love to smoke and play

chi moves when your posture is correct the rest is bla bla

if you read the yang family secret transmissions on page one is describes it "like carrying something on your head" try it and see if really now how to move


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 2, 2008)

I first started noticing the rush of my chi when i would be high. All it is is just relaxing the muscles to make that energy free flowing. If your looking for a good practice to study, Qigong is a perfect one. All smoking does it increase the flow more easily, and being able to control it or activate it at any time, well for me at least. All the techniques and practices have similar results..activating the chi everyday for complete mind clarity and body-mind connection. I just started meditating about 2 months ago but i am already making good progress. my hands get real hot and allow me to heal my aching body parts( which are easy to see when your high cause your so relaxed) by focusing on the breath sucking out the bad as you exhale, well thats just how i picture it, we all have different ways of imaginative guidence of our chi. I highly recommend the Qigong Basics book found at local librarys, its very helpful in your understanding of your body and the power of your mind intent. ( its all about your mind intent, im just now realizing the gravity of that statement) how i helped, but the most important thing is meditate and focus on your breathing and releasing of your chi through your breathing


----------



## Dillon (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been doing Shaolin Kung Fu, Tai Chi Chuan, and Cosmos Chi Kung; although I never got to smoke. Where i used to live I knew all the dealers, and was not to far away from getting to smokem but I've moved across the country now and I have to start my search all over again. I have to say though that after I do Taijiquan for a long period of time, I basically feel like I'm high on the energy flowing throughout me.


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 4, 2008)

Ask your tai chi master what he thinks. I guarantee you he'll tell you to save it for after practice.


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 6, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> Ask your tai chi master what he thinks. I guarantee you he'll tell you to save it for after practice.


that may not be the best thing to do, when i discussed this with my teacher he decided he no longer could teach me and it took a while to sort that out and it work out in the end, but it was a close one. some people are in positions that make the herb a problem for them and depending on their standing in certain communities ....bla bla bla


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 6, 2008)

omegafarmer said:


> that may not be the best thing to do, when i discussed this with my teacher he decided he no longer could teach me and it took a while to sort that out and it work out in the end, but it was a close one. some people are in positions that make the herb a problem for them and depending on their standing in certain communities ....bla bla bla



to be honest, i don't think it'll make much difference

if you seriously want to learn something like tai chi, the the first thing you need to learn is to do what the teacher tells you

if you don't, it doesn't matter, because in the end you'll either learn to do what he says or you'll quit

these little arguments you have in your head with your teacher, particularly your speculations about his or her motivations for telling you something, are poison for your practice


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 6, 2008)

Mystic said:


> I use a cane for walking. It's not _"wrong"_.
> 
> I use Cannabis and other entheogens during meditation and spiritual exercise. It's not _"wrong."_
> 
> ...


interesting perspective

but if that's true, then why take lessons?


----------



## trishmybiscuits (Oct 6, 2008)

nomoretrouble said:


> Does anyone on here practice tai chi? If so id be curious to see how your meditation goes on green. I just tried some chi cultivation after smoking some decent sativa last night and for the first time i was able to feel the turbine sensation that is supposed to signify your chi growing. Anybody know what im talking about?


If you're serious about meditation, I recommend you try The Energy-Control Meditation Technique.

Energy-Control Meditation Technique


----------



## bobharvey (Oct 6, 2008)

Practice any meditation as long as you are watching. I think that marijuana expands consciousness to a point...but if you overdo it then you will just get lost in thought and not watch it.


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 7, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> to be honest, i don't think it'll make much difference
> 
> if you seriously want to learn something like tai chi, the the first thing you need to learn is to do what the teacher tells you
> 
> ...


what a condescending attitude you have. these were not arguments in my head, nor was there any speculations about anything.


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 7, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Practice any meditation as long as you are watching. I think that marijuana expands consciousness to a point...but if you overdo it then you will just ge Tai Chi, meditation and greent lost in thought and not watch it.


some meditations are dangerous. some should not be done by beginners. ever talk to any devoted mantak chia disciples and you will very likely see the negative results of practicing a bastardized meditation and it can be pretty ugly


----------



## bobharvey (Oct 8, 2008)

If you are referring to overstimulating chakras then I'm quiet aware of the consequences. But just watching your thoughts is simple enough and helps one to stop wasting energy on thinking too much. 

I would imagine that "dangerous" meditations would not even be known by beginners let alone overdone.


----------



## omegafarmer (Oct 8, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> If you are referring to overstimulating chakras then I'm quiet aware of the consequences. But just watching your thoughts is simple enough and helps one to stop wasting energy on thinking too much.
> 
> I would imagine that "dangerous" meditations would not even be known by beginners let alone overdone.


i new ppl more then a decade ago that were reading books based loosely on Yellow Emperor writings that were not practicing these things in there intended ways which is what made them dangerous, though they were doing them as the books taught. 

Your statement regarding beginners is laughable considering that now we have the internet and all sorts of supposed knowledge is available but the sources can obviously be in question.


----------



## bobharvey (Oct 8, 2008)

Squatting a half ton would be dangerous if you did not know what you were doing. I doubt that a beginner would even try to do that. A lot of things are dangerous. The Buddha urged the middle path. If you listen to your inner guru then you avoid dangers. But I will laugh at my statement with you. What do I know?

I just don't see the danger in watching your thoughts...considering we are conscious beings and watching your thoughts is as natural as taking a breath.


----------



## ampeto (Jan 4, 2011)

Ive been in kung fu for 2 years now. And i am about to start tai chi on a regular basis for the fact of smoking before class. I do real shaolin kung fu the hard style . And i know i couldnt last 2 hours high there and focus and what not but the layed back chilled days at tai chi i want to work. Bruce Lee came up with his style becuase of marijuana so dont hate they go hand in hand. The only reason people disagree is because banning of the plant. I personally think its gonna help bunches with tai chi and will open a whole world to me . I know weed helps meditation too so i hope i will be granted luck.


----------



## trishmybiscuits (Jan 7, 2011)

nomoretrouble said:


> Does anyone on here practice tai chi? If so id be curious to see how your meditation goes on green. I just tried some chi cultivation after smoking some decent sativa last night and for the first time i was able to feel the turbine sensation that is supposed to signify your chi growing. Anybody know what im talking about?


I subscribe to two tenets when it comes to meditation. First, if you're going to take the time to meditate you want to use a form that's based on the way that your mind actually works. There's only one form that is - ECMT:

http://energyfactor.blogspot.com/

Second, you shouldn't meditate while under the influrance of anything. Hey, look, I enjoy a good toke as much as anyone but if you can't go long enough without indulging to at least meditate that might be an indicator that you're over doing it. You might want to consider backing off.


----------



## BudMcLovin (Jan 10, 2011)

ampeto said:


> Bruce Lee came up with his style becuase of marijuana so dont hate they go hand in hand.


Sorry man but that's complete bullshit. Bruce Lee came up with his "style" because of years of hard work and dedication to his art not because he smoked some weed.


----------



## ampeto (Jan 12, 2011)

BudMcLovin said:


> Sorry man but that's complete bullshit. Bruce Lee came up with his "style" because of years of hard work and dedication to his art not because he smoked some weed.


I didnt say it wasnt becuase of hard work . but he used weed to help him free his learning's of traditional kung fu and make sense of the simpler moves and what not. You obviously wont hear that from many people becuase nobody thinks anyone amazing does any drugs.


----------



## gatbos (Jul 30, 2011)

i have to say that without cannabis/hash + meditation I would not be as advanced as I am now in my practice...the physiological effects are real and all you have to do is feel it and go with the movements of your own body..once you do that by stretching out your body in the tai chi movements/yoga asanas you can feel all the chakras in your body "pop" so that it opens up the meridians and allows the life energy to flow through your body more abundantly...I never used to meditate at all when I smoked, but for the past 5 years I have accomplished so much and discovered poses, movements, and stretches that aid my body (at any given moment in time) in staying limber and flexible...I recommend cannabis/hash during meditation once you learn the poses and movements...I have experienced deep states of relaxation and have been able to flex my body so well that my spine is as straight as it has ever been...marijuana relaxes your mind and body so that you can get into the movements and poses...I highly recommend it to the novice..Peace


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 31, 2011)

that's like trying to have tantric sex with a hot chick, it doesn't exactly work the way it's supposed to you're still going to have a boner


----------

